# Cannot activate data plan on iPad



## grandbender (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm being held hostage by Apple!
I am running software version 3.2 on my jailbreaked iPad and decided to activate the sim card I chose (Bell) when I bought the iPad directly from Apple.
After a l o n g frustrating go-round with Bell techs, who all seemed new, I learned a few things.
(1)They cannot activate the data plan by phone any more. So if you are on the road and want to access the 3G network...too bad you! You can only set it up plugged into your iTunes at home!
(2) You cannot activate unless you upgrade to version 3.2.2! Bye bye Jailbreak!
Both Bell and Rogers seemed to be totally oblivious to this fact. ( The Rogers tech was more upset that I'd chosen Bell as a provider and seemed to want to change the subject (in some language close to but not English)
So, unless I upgrade and loose all my unapproved apps Apple is refusing to allow my access to Bells 3G network
I wonder when Bell and other providers will realize they've had it stuck to them?


----------



## lang (Jun 9, 2010)

grandbender said:


> I'm being held hostage by Apple!
> I am running software version 3.2 on my jailbreaked iPad and decided to activate the sim card I chose (Bell) when I bought the iPad directly from Apple.
> After a l o n g frustrating go-round with Bell techs, who all seemed new, I learned a few things.
> (1)They cannot activate the data plan by phone any more. So if you are on the road and want to access the 3G network...too bad you! You can only set it up plugged into your iTunes at home!
> ...


Why can't you activate with Rogers with 3.2.1 installed? AFAIK, the only carrier support changes implemented in 3.2.2 were those for Bell (but I could be wrong).

I feel your pain, and support rooting as much as the next person. But I fail to see how it was "stuck to them". It's not as if what you want to do is supported by either the vendor or carrier.


----------



## grandbender (Aug 24, 2010)

lang said:


> Why can't you activate with Rogers with 3.2.1 installed? AFAIK, the only carrier support changes implemented in 3.2.2 were those for Bell (but I could be wrong).
> 
> I feel your pain, and support rooting as much as the next person. But I fail to see how it was "stuck to them". It's not as if what you want to do is supported by either the vendor or carrier.


Right now I am locked to Bell and was told by the Rogers tech that I would have to use iTunes at activate on their system as well thus requiring the update. He certainly wasn't saying that with any confidence though.
I will not be activating with anyone until there is a jb for 3.2.2 thus not spending my money on a data plan. That, I see as Apple saying "If you jailbreak your device we will not allow you to take advantage of the 3G network on your iPad." Does that not say to the carriers " If one of our customers wants to use apps not approved by us we won't allow them to buy a data plan from you?"
I would investigate your Rogers claim further if you think I can activate using 3.2.1


----------



## lang (Jun 9, 2010)

grandbender said:


> Right now I am locked to Bell and was told by the Rogers tech that I would have to use iTunes at activate on their system as well thus requiring the update. He certainly wasn't saying that with any confidence though.
> I will not be activating with anyone until there is a jb for 3.2.2 thus not spending my money on a data plan. That, I see as Apple saying "If you jailbreak your device we will not allow you to take advantage of the 3G network on your iPad." Does that not say to the carriers " If one of our customers wants to use apps not approved by us we won't allow them to buy a data plan from you?"
> I would investigate your Rogers claim further if you think I can activate using 3.2.1


I'd start blaming these techs for giving you misleading info.

Re Bell, you're not locked to them. Just the current month's data purchase. You can cancel any time. Seeing that you bought the data from Bell over the phone, it will not auto renew. The problem with the ondevice activation is how long it took Bell to get the systems in place. . Later on, when you go to renew on the iPad, it would auto renew but you can cancel that after the activation.

(re the Bell carrier updates / on-device activation, because it was introduced after 3.2.2 was released, Apple chose to tie the updates to that particular version. So in this case, yeah - a beef with Apple might be in order as the carrier updates are not FW-version agnostic).

Re Rogers, when you sync'd the iPad to iTunes running 3.2.1, it downloaded the needed carrier updates. So you should already have what's needed to support the SIM. If Rogers is forcing you to use 3.2.2, you should have a beef with them.

But I'm confident that you have what you need to start using Rogers without a firmware update. Case in Point: I synced my iPad with iTunes, it downloaded the updates (Bell update not included). I used Bell SIM activated over the phone, and when I bought an AT&T SIM to use in the US, it was recognized out of the box (only needing to activate the data subscription). No further syncing was needed to get it working.

Hope this helps!


----------



## grandbender (Aug 24, 2010)

Many thanks lang! It does help.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Can't you just get a "Mi-FI" from Virgin and put your sim card in the "Mi-Fi",
That way you can keep your junk and use the "Mi-Fi" as a "Wi-Fi" hot spot.

I haven't tried it yet, But it makes sense though, Doesn't it?


----------



## lang (Jun 9, 2010)

dolawren said:


> Can't you just get a "Mi-FI" from Virgin and put your sim card in the "Mi-Fi",
> That way you can keep your junk and use the "Mi-Fi" as a "Wi-Fi" hot spot.
> 
> I haven't tried it yet, But it makes sense though, Doesn't it?


This is something I personally considered. In fact, even went so far to order a unit of *bay (unfortunately, didn't get the right version and was limited to EDGE speeds, but that's neither here or there).

Yes - The concept makes sense, as does tethering with one's cell phone (also tested Bluetooth with a BB and Rogers but the speeds were abysmal). 

But. The cost of the Mi-Fi data plans are inferior to the iPad-specific plans. Plus, there's the need to carry yet one more gadget and charger (Mi-Fi battery life isn't nearly as good as the iPad's - even with the 3G radio sucking juice).

In the end, it's a personal choice. But for those of us who have already bought the 3G version, the point of debating this is probably moot.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I was seriously going to buy one to use with my iPod touch,
But Novatel had a melt down with their batteries and the product was off the market for awhile.

But now its back, But I bought a stupid phone in the interim that I'm not happy with.

I don't make cell phone calls very often and thought the the Mi-Fi would fit me like a glove.

Oh well

There is also a portable router that can be plugged into a 12v or A/C outlet,
But it doesn't work with all the providers, Not made by Novatel though, It's in the US.

It's called the Cradlepoint CTR500 Cellular Travel Router

Available at the Apple Store


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

I am currently using an iPad 3G over Bell that activated on the device and the iPad was at 3.2.1 but I subsequently updated to 3.2.2. You need to sync to iTunes to get the carrier update but you can decline/postpone the iOS update. 

Am in the middle of nowhere in Grey County and getting 4Mb/s download and 300K upload. Almost as good as WiFi. 5Gb data for $35 is a great deal.


----------



## grandbender (Aug 24, 2010)

[QUOTE=. You need to sync to iTunes to get the carrier update but you can decline/postpone the iOS update. 

So if I hear you correctly, if I click "update" it will present me with options and not just start downloading the 3.2.2 update?


----------



## lang (Jun 9, 2010)

used to be jwoodget said:


> I am currently using an iPad 3G over Bell that activated on the device and the iPad was at 3.2.1 but I subsequently updated to 3.2.2. You need to sync to iTunes to get the carrier update but you can decline/postpone the iOS update.


Interesting. My iTunes/iPad wouldn't detect the carrier update for Bell until after I upgraded to 3.2.2


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

grandbender said:


> You need to sync to iTunes to get the carrier update but you can decline/postpone the iOS update.
> 
> So if I hear you correctly, if I click "update" it will present me with options and not just start downloading the 3.2.2 update?


No, if you choose to update, iTunes will install 3.2.2. However, I got the carrier update that allowed on iPad purchase before 3.2.2 was detected by my iPad.


----------



## grandbender (Aug 24, 2010)

Well I guess unless someone can extract the carrier update file bundled with the 3.2.2 update I'll just have to wait until the jailbreak comes out or live without the 3G network. 
Thanks to "lang" and "used to be" for your responses.


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Aug 4, 2010)

I am on Rogers using 3.2.1, what is the difference between this and 3.2.2?


----------



## grandbender (Aug 24, 2010)

3.2.2 patches the .pdf security hole which they say presented a risk if you load .pdf files onto your iPad. It also unjailbreaks your iPad if you chose to jb your device (with no way back!) There is presently no jailbreak for 3.2.2
Bundled with this download is the Bell carrier update needed to set up an account to access the Bell 3G network. If you have carrier version 6.1 you're stuck. I've found the updated (8.1) but can't figure out how to get it on the iPad! I replaced the .ipcc file in my Library but it didn't work.
I'll wait for a jailbreak or jump too Rogers!


----------



## lang (Jun 9, 2010)

Grandbender: Some good news.

It would appear that after installing 3.2.2 and grabbing the Bell carrier update, you can downgrade back to 3.2.1 with the usual not-to-be-discussed methods (assuming you've backed up what you need to). Then, after restoring 3.2.1, it will pick up the Bell carrier update.

So end result - 3.2.1 with Bell IPCC (i.e. Bell Account management available on device).

Won't be able to test until subscription runs out in a few weeks, but it's some progress.


----------



## grandbender (Aug 24, 2010)

Thank you lang! That is encouraging news. I did do some "saving" as a precaution but all the reading I've done indicates the hole is sealed once you upgrade with no way to rebreak.
There will be no jb for 3.2.2 but may be one in for future updates.
I picked up a Rogers sim card. It does allow me access to the activation screen but unfortunately I have "no service" and I am unable to register. A new mountain to climb. I've read on other forums there are MANY ppl are suffering the same fate. They claim the system is overloaded.
I've also heard that Telus will activate a card at their store without even having the iPad. I wonder?????


----------



## lang (Jun 9, 2010)

Point here is that it is the carrier update that provide the iPad with the needed settings to register the data with the carrier.

If my theory holds up (and it's just a theory right now), you don't need to JB 3.2.2. Just roll back to 3.2.1, install the latest carrier update when prompted by iTunes and do your stuff. Make sense?


----------



## grandbender (Aug 24, 2010)

Yes it does make sense! I guess I just have to muster up the courage to take the risk! I have little use for the 3G network right now but would like to have it this winter. I would miss being able to use a couple of the apps I've gotten used to that the App store doesn't offer (like Tom Tom for navigation) if I screw it up but I'm like a kid near a frozen bridge rail.....I'd love to try it!
Thanks for your support and thoughts "lang" Much appreciated!!!!


----------



## lang (Jun 9, 2010)

grandbender said:


> Yes it does make sense! I guess I just have to muster up the courage to take the risk! I have little use for the 3G network right now but would like to have it this winter. I would miss being able to use a couple of the apps I've gotten used to that the App store doesn't offer (like Tom Tom for navigation) if I screw it up but I'm like a kid near a frozen bridge rail.....I'd love to try it!
> Thanks for your support and thoughts "lang" Much appreciated!!!!


Well if it's any consolation, 3G is working for me now. with 3.2.1, Bell On-Device Account administration option and the other desired changes. Only thing left to test as mentioned is the on-device activation.


----------



## lang (Jun 9, 2010)

Chiming in with the final results:

jb 3.2.1 + carrier 8,1 + on-device activation with Bell = nirvana

( yes, it worked )


----------



## grandbender (Aug 24, 2010)

I got it!
By downloading the Bell_ca.ipcc file to my desktop and then putting iTunes in "carrier test mode" ( open terminal and enter ( defaults write com.apple.iTunes carrier-testing -bool TRUE ) 
Option click update and choose the .ipcc file. BINGO!
It was that simple!


----------

